# Moving a shed



## lawngame (May 1, 2020)

Who has done this? I have a 12x20 wood frame shed that I need to move across the yard. Probably ~50ft from current to final location. Some slight undulations but basically flat.

I'm currently planning to do this Egyptian style, with a jack, rollers, and a track of sorts. Can some full grown men push something of this size or will I need a tractor? The shed was built in place and is not on skids. I am planning to add some. I will have to do some repairs prior to moving the shed. I'm also interested in what type of bracing I should use.

Like everything else I have seen YouTube videos that make it looks relatively easy. I would love to hear from any members who have undertaken a similar project. :thumbup:


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

The places that sell Sheds have people that can move them easily. I would call one of them and ask for a mover.


----------

